
Bill Gates AMA: 31 questions and answers about Covid-19 - soheilpro
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Health/A-coronavirus-AMA
======
Waterluvian
I'm distracted by how he skirts around so many questions. Especially in the
second half. Not sure he means to. I think it's just something people do. I
really want to know the actual answer to this. Won't they just have to shut
everything down again?

Q: But when they open back up is not like starting over? The total number of
cured vs those who can still be infected is still small.

A: The goal is to keep the number infected to a small percentage. In China
less than .01% of the population was infected because of the measures they
took. Most rich countries should be able to achieve a low level of infections.
Some developing countries will not be able to do that.

~~~
gelo
I think Bill is answering in such a way to be politically neutral. Other
questions he has in his post here read as if they are politically biased and
well to be honest, in this global pandemic there shouldn't really be any
political tension.

------
calmworm
This was a good, quick read, but... TLDR; Social distancing and organized
testing (as well as more testing) are required, but neither have yet been well
implemented in the US.

